# The Life and Letters of Robert Lewis Dabney by Johnson selling for almost nothing



## stephen2 (Feb 18, 2014)

I just noticed that Johnson's tremendous biography of Dabney is now selling for only 11.00. This is a book no longer in print. I bought mine for almost 60.00 plus shipping and it was well worth every cent. This, in my opinion, is one of the best biographies money can buy and by far the best treatment of Dabney. If you don't have it 11.00 dollars is practically giving it away!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-list...hipPromoFilter=0&sort=sip&sr=1-1&startIndex=0


----------



## Wayne (Feb 18, 2014)

Covenant Seminary's web filter marks the above link as a "Pay to Surf" site. 

Not sure what that means exactly, nor do I know if the filter is in fact accurate in its assessment. Just passing along that info. Perhaps Stephen can provide an alternate link?


----------



## Wayne (Feb 18, 2014)

Covenant Seminary's web filter marks the above link as a "Pay to Surf" site. 

Not sure what that means exactly, nor do I know if the filter is in fact accurate in its assessment. Just passing along that info. Perhaps Stephen can provide an alternate link?


----------



## stephen2 (Feb 19, 2014)

If you type in a search on Amazon.com you will find a number of used copies for sale. The cheapest used copy was 11.00. There are others.


----------

